# 1.4T Turbo?



## Dewsuf (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi, new guy here. 
I am trying to find anything on a turbo for my car but all I can find is 1.4L Cruze turbos and was wondering if there is one for purchase for the 1.4T. I am very new to working on cars and modifying them in anyway, but I'm eager to learn. So if anyone has any insight on this and might also be able to briefly explain the difference between the 1.4L and 1.4T engines that would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Dewsuf said:


> Hi, new guy here.
> I am trying to find anything on a turbo for my car but all I can find is 1.4L Cruze turbos and was wondering if there is one for purchase for the 1.4T. I am very new to working on cars and modifying them in anyway, but I'm eager to learn. So if anyone has any insight on this and might also be able to briefly explain the difference between the 1.4L and 1.4T engines that would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum! I don't think there is a difference. The L in 1.4L stands for liters which is the cubic displacement 1.4T is shorthand for 1.4L Turbo. 

There are a few different versions of the Ecotec 1.4L Turbo engine. The LUJ, which is the first generation. The LUV which is the same engine with some tuning changes. And the brand new, redesigned LE2, which has much more power and many other changes for the updated 2016 Cruze. You can determine which of these engines is in your Cruze by looking at the glove box sticker for one of these three digit codes.

Note: Here's a website with tons of information on the LUJ/LUV engine.
http://gmauthority.com/blog/gm/gm-engines/luv/

Here's some information on the new redesigned LE2 
http://gmauthority.com/blog/gm/gm-engines/le2/


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Dewsuf said:


> Hi, new guy here.
> I am trying to find anything on a turbo for my car but all I can find is 1.4L Cruze turbos and was wondering if there is one for purchase for the 1.4T. I am very new to working on cars and modifying them in anyway, but I'm eager to learn. So if anyone has any insight on this and might also be able to briefly explain the difference between the 1.4L and 1.4T engines that would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


Your question is a little confusing, but Ill try my best to help you out.

Welcome to the forum, you should post in the new members thread if you havent already 


1.4 is the volume size of the engine cylinders. While the overall engine can be big or small regardless of this number, generally speaking, the bigger the number, the bigger the engine.
L is what is used these days to measure this size, in Liters.
T stands for Turbo.

Hope this clarifies things.
so a 1.4T is basically a 1.4 Liter Turbo.

Thus, there is already a turbo on the 1.4T.

The only 3 engine options for the pre 2016 cruzes are the 1.4L Turbo (1.4T), the 2.0L Diesel Turbo, or the 1.8L (non-turbo).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just to confuse issues further - there is a 1.4L without Turbo Ecotec engine. It's used in the first generation Volt and Ampere (EU version of the Volt). The Cruze's 1.4L engine always has an integrated Turbo. You can see our turbo on the lower front of the engine block.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------

